# Sticky  NFAA Classes



## WrongdayJ

That is good info. Thanks for posting the link. :thumbs_up


----------



## jarlicker

Yes join the NFAA. For most of you it may be the only chance that you will have any class!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet

jarlicker said:


> Yes join the NFAA. For most of you it may be the only chance that you will have any class!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well when are they gonna get yours to ya....GOAT BOY.:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

jarlicker said:


> Yes join the NFAA. For most of you it may be the only chance that you will have any class!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Did so about a month ago, but haven't heard anything from the NFAA or NCFAA. Wonder if Sarge took my money and ran?


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Did so about a month ago, but haven't heard anything from the NFAA or NCFAA. Wonder if Sarge took my money and ran?


:ninja:...you'll never know now will ya'

I sent it to the state secretary...not sure where it went from there, but it usually takes the NFAA awhile...


----------



## jarlicker

That right Prag you tell em your a darn tootin, arrow flinging, bow toting, quiver clanging, key board punching member of the NCFAA.,

And we are proud to have ya.

Just keep on laughing.


----------



## Hawksnest88

""3.	There shall be no device, mechanical or otherwise, in the sight window except the arrow rest, arrow plate or plunger button.""

I would assume that this then allows a stick on wire flipper rest & plunger. In PA, the trad class only allows shooting off the shelf, no elevated rests. I intend to shoot the NFAA traditional class nats in 2009, and don't want any surprises. Thanks in advance for a clarification, Bill G.


----------



## carlosii

I was going to try it (NFAA) but they did away with the MSBHF class...so I guess I'll go through life with no class...


----------



## psamty

I apologize if this is a stupid question. I just started archery a few months ago, and shoot a PSE Sentry 40# metal bow without sights/stabilizer. It's light enough that I can pull and hold for several seconds (I weigh about 180lb at 5'10), but fast enough to hit a 60yd target without extreme arc. I entered a 3D round at my local club, and had no idea what the different classes were. Someone told me I to put down TRAD on my scorecard as I was shooting without sights, so I did.

About a few minutes later, some chick at the club looked at my gear, and noticed my scorecard said TRAD. She giggled a little and said, "LOL, that's not trad equipment", because my bow is metal. Personally, I prefer the metal because I find it steadier. Seems foolish to dismiss someone for not fitting your criteria of trad, dont it?

On the next Sundays shoot, I shot the field round with the compound guys. I'd never shot beyond 30yds before as the trad crew never shoots much beyond the 20yd line. The 60 and 80yd targets really taught my dumb ass a lesson, and the compound guys fixed up my form in a proper fashion. The next couple of days I practiced the longer shots giving consideration to the advice given to me by the compound guys, and found I was doing a heck of a lot better than when following the advice of the trad guys (look at the target, hit anchor and release). Any idea why compound guys give out better advice about shooting trad equipment than the trad guys themselves? Who should I follow? The compound guys shoot a lot better, so I'm assuming that even though I'm shooting a recurve without sights, their advice seems more salient.

Also, I was looking at the NFAA field round classes (to figure out why said chick claimed my equipment wasn't traditional), and got confused about what barebow is vs compound. So my real question is, what is the difference between barebow and traditional as defined by the NFAA? I know personal opinions differ wildly, but what is the official party line? 

Once again I apologize if I ask anything that is obvious, I am a noob. Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## ISAA_Archer

H. Traditional:


This style of shooting is for those who wish to compete with the Recurve or Longbow.


No device of any kind, including arrow rest, that can be used for sighting will be used or attached to the archer's equipment.


There shall be no device, mechanical or otherwise, in the sight window except the arrow rest, arrow plate or plunger button.


No part of the rest or arrow plate may extend more than 1/4 inch above the arrow.


No clickers, drawchecks or levels will be allowed. No laminations, marks or blemishes on the face of the bow
or in the sight window will be legal.


The string may be of any color but must have a single color center serving. One single nocking point is permitted. One or two nock locators may be used. Brush buttons and string silencers, properly placed, may be used. Any other marks or string attachments will be illegal.


One anchor point only is permitted.


The archer shall touch the arrow when nocked and drawing the arrow with the index finger against the nock. Finger position may not be changed during competition. In the case of physical disability of the arms or hands, a chew strap may be used in place of fingers.


Gloves, tabs or fingers shall be the only legal releases. In the case of physical disability of the arms or hands, a chew strap may be used in place of fingers.


All arrows shall be identical in length, weight, diameter and fletching with allowances for wear and tear.


No stabilizer or counter balance may be used.


No written memorandum will be allowed.


Bow slings are permissible.


----------



## ISAA_Archer

B. Barebow
Archers shooting Barebow style will use bow, arrows, strings and accessories free from any sights, marks or blemishes that may be used as a sighting aid.


An adjustable arrow plate may be used provided it does not extend more that 1/4" above the arrow.


The use of stabilizers shall be permitted. The rear stabilizer shall not touch any part of the body.


One consistent nocking point only is permitted and may be held by one or two nock locators, which shall be snap on type, shrink tubing, thread or dental floss, tied or served on the serving. Nocking point locators shall not extend more than one half inch (1/2") above or below the arrow nock when at full draw.


Only one adjustable draw check and level mounted on the bow, neither of which may extend above the arrow and a mechanical type arrow rest and cushion plunger are permitted.


Only gloves, tabs, or fingers shall be permitted, except in the case of physical disability of the arms or hands, a chew strap may be used in place of fingers.


All arrows shall be identical in length, weight, diameter and fletching, with allowance for wear and tear. Powder on the arrow points shall be permitted as a visual aid.


The ends or edges of laminated pieces appearing on the inside of the upper limb shall be considered a sighting mechanism.


No device of any type, including arrow rest, that may be used for sighting, may be used or attached to the archer's equipment.


The pylon (string clearance bar) will be allowed in this style if it is not located in the sight window.


Any part of the arrow rest extending more than 1/4 inch above the arrow is deemed illegal in the Barebow style.


----------



## south-paaw

post #1 of this thread now has a link to the current NFAA Constitution and 

By-Laws; quick and easy access to information from within this site.

Thaks to Igluit4U for the permanent Sticky.. !..


----------



## WCH

Thanks for the post.


----------



## brtesite

psamty said:


> I apologize if this is a stupid question. I just started archery a few months ago, and shoot a PSE Sentry 40# metal bow without sights/stabilizer. It's light enough that I can pull and hold for several seconds (I weigh about 180lb at 5'10), but fast enough to hit a 60yd target without extreme arc. I entered a 3D round at my local club, and had no idea what the different classes were. Someone told me I to put down TRAD on my scorecard as I was shooting without sights, so I did.
> 
> About a few minutes later, some chick at the club looked at my gear, and noticed my scorecard said TRAD. She giggled a little and said, "LOL, that's not trad equipment", because my bow is metal. Personally, I prefer the metal because I find it steadier. Seems foolish to dismiss someone for not fitting your criteria of trad, dont it?
> 
> On the next Sundays shoot, I shot the field round with the compound guys. I'd never shot beyond 30yds before as the trad crew never shoots much beyond the 20yd line. The 60 and 80yd targets really taught my dumb ass a lesson, and the compound guys fixed up my form in a proper fashion. The next couple of days I practiced the longer shots giving consideration to the advice given to me by the compound guys, and found I was doing a heck of a lot better than when following the advice of the trad guys (look at the target, hit anchor and release). Any idea why compound guys give out better advice about shooting trad equipment than the trad guys themselves? Who should I follow? The compound guys shoot a lot better, so I'm assuming that even though I'm shooting a recurve without sights, their advice seems more salient.
> 
> Also, I was looking at the NFAA field round classes (to figure out why said chick claimed my equipment wasn't traditional), and got confused about what barebow is vs compound. So my real question is, what is the difference between barebow and traditional as defined by the NFAA? I know personal opinions differ wildly, but what is the official party line?
> 
> Once again I apologize if I ask anything that is obvious, I am a noob. Thanks for your help guys!


Bare bow , you can slide the string so that you can aim off of the tip of the arrow you can have a long stabilizer Trad, same anchor point & no stabilizer


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs

My thoughts exactly !!


jarlicker said:


> That right Prag you tell em your a darn tootin, arrow flinging, bow toting, quiver clanging, key board punching member of the NCFAA.,
> 
> And we are proud to have ya.
> 
> Just keep on laughing.


----------



## pastprime

Current year.



https://www.nfaausa.com/wp-content/uploads/2015-2016-Constitution.pdf


----------



## Pete53

brtesite said:


> Bare bow , you can slide the string so that you can aim off of the tip of the arrow you can have a long stabilizer Trad, same anchor point & no stabilizer


 you can have tape on your nose too ,in a certain spot too ?


----------



## woof156

IGluIt4U said:


> It seems that some are kinda new to the sport, have questions in regards to classses, rules, etc..
> 
> Here is a link to the classes/rules for the NFAA.... Look on page 27 for General rules and shooting styles and after that it lists the class equipment rules
> 
> Constitution and By-Laws 2013-2014
> 
> *Updated 2/18/14*


I know this is an old thread but the site listed no longer exist even going to the NFAA web page I did to find the by laws and explanation of classes. 

Maybe this is a more recent url?

https://www.google.com/search?q=nfaa+rules+and+regulation&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...ITUTION-.pdf&usg=AOvVaw37AAMVbmC4nAdyFcDxKv2n


----------



## wa-prez

woof156 said:


> I know this is an old thread but the site listed no longer exist even going to the NFAA web page I did not find the by laws and explanation of classes.
> 
> Maybe this is a more recent URL?


Here's a link to the new (current) NFAA Constitution and By-Laws: https://www.nfaausa.com/wp-content/uploads/2017-2018-CONSTITUTION-.pdf


----------

